

Achieving paid order fulfillment bottleneck in 10 weeks - rywalker
http://differential.io/blog/cladwell-week-10-paid-order-fulfillment-bottleneck-yay

======
tmetzner
Curious what you've done to drive traffic/demand thus far? Pretty sure most
startups would like to get to this "problem" :)

